# 2C Audio Breeze, What's Special about it ? Worth Buying ?



## muziksculp (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi,

I have a good collection of Algorithmic Reverb VSTs to choose from, i.e. Valhalla, Exponential Audio (now part of iZotope), Relab Development, FabFilter, iZotope, would 2C Audio's *Breeze 2.5* add something special to what I already have ?

Breeze is now at a special discounted price of $99.95 instead of $149.95

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## chrisr (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't own this reverb but it's been on my radar ever since I realised that it's coded in a way (AVX) which might allow me to run far more rev instances than with other reverbs.

Honestly I think I can get a reasonable sound out of most reverbs nowardays. Breeze sounds fine to my ears, so _*if*_ it's potentially twice as efficient as it's competitors then that's a big selling point.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 21, 2020)

chrisr said:


> I don't own this reverb but it's been on my radar ever since I realised that it's coded in a way (AVX) which might allow me to run far more rev instances than with other reverbs.
> 
> Honestly I think I can get a reasonable sound out of most reverbs nowardays. Breeze sounds fine to my ears, so _*if*_ it's potentially twice as efficient as it's competitors then that's a big selling point.



Interesting. I'm not that concerned with the efficiency side of Breeze. But that's good to know.

As far as quality goes, is more what I'm interested in, does it offer something special ? or is it just another algorithmic reverb. I know it has some functionality that integrates it with their other plug-in for spacial placement called 'Precedence' .


----------



## cqd (Apr 21, 2020)

I just got it and precendence today, and I'm just after setting it up in a template..
You can position everything in precedence into breeze..
Yeah, I can't say too much as I only got it today, but it seems like a decent system..
I'm kind of hoping it answers my reverb situation..


----------



## Glagoliath (Apr 22, 2020)

Why don't you demo it when there is a demo version and test it on your own?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2020)

Glagoliath said:


> Why don't you demo it when there is a demo version and test it on your own?



Thanks. I will most likely do that. I thought some feedback from users of Breeze 2 would be interesting before I demo it.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 22, 2020)

I think Breeze is a really nice sounding, and somewhat easy to configure reverb. I also have R4 and Pheonix from Exponential, and they were my first choice for a long time, but Breeze has managed to stick it's foot in the door.

I have not spent as much time as I'd like with Precedence, so all I can say is that it does what it claims, I'm just no certain I need it yet<G>!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2020)

wst3 said:


> I think Breeze is a really nice sounding, and somewhat easy to configure reverb. I also have R4 and Pheonix from Exponential, and they were my first choice for a long time, but Breeze has managed to stick it's foot in the door.
> 
> I have not spent as much time as I'd like with Precedence, so all I can say is that it does what it claims, I'm just no certain I need it yet<G>!



Hi wst3,

Thanks for the helpful feedback. One of my favorite Algorithmic Reverbs is Exponential Audio's R2. So, I will give Breeze 2 a spin, and see how I like it. I don't need Precedence, I would use VSL MIR-Pro for that .

What do you like more about Breeze compared to the other options ? Transparency, Smooth tails, Customizing options, ..., ?


----------



## wst3 (Apr 22, 2020)

If you like R2 then I would definitely take Breeze for spin. And while MIR-Pro is very powerful, you might want to try Precedence at the same time. The two are so well stitched together that it might be useful to you.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2020)

wst3 said:


> If you like R2 then I would definitely take Breeze for spin. And while MIR-Pro is very powerful, you might want to try Precedence at the same time. The two are so well stitched together that it might be useful to you.



Interesting. I will think about it.


----------



## cqd (Apr 22, 2020)

I would have thought of you had breeze precedence would be a no brainier..they link together nicely.. you can place everything in the one space in breeze with precedence..my initial thoughts are that it's pretty cool..I don't know if it's the libraries in using or what, but everything isn't sitting perfectly out of the box, but I'm sure with a bit of work..


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2020)

Are the demo versions similar to the full versions, but just enabled for a limited time ? or they have limitations in their features ?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2020)

cqd said:


> I would have thought of you had breeze precedence would be a no brainier..they link together nicely.. you can place everything in the one space in breeze with precedence..my initial thoughts are that it's pretty cool..I don't know if it's the libraries in using or what, but everything isn't sitting perfectly out of the box, but I'm sure with a bit of work..



With regards to the libraries you are using with Breeze, and Precedence. Are you enabling multiple mic position options for the libraries , my guess is that could mess things up.


----------



## cqd (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm going between close and close and tree..I think half of it might be csb is just so loud.


----------



## cqd (Apr 22, 2020)

I totally haven't really went through the reverbs in breeze either, but yeah, as a system it's pretty cool..


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2020)

cqd said:


> I totally haven't really went through the reverbs in breeze either, but yeah, as a system it's pretty cool..



Thanks for the feedback. If you have other Algorithmic Reverbs, how does Breeze 2 compare to them ?


----------



## cqd (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't know really..I wouldn't use other reverbs like this..it's fine one would imagine..i got it for the integration with precedence.. like with the 4 expansions I got with the pbj bundle there seems to be a lot there, but yeah, I only got it yesterday..


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2020)

cqd said:


> I don't know really..I wouldn't use other reverbs like this..it's fine one would imagine..i got it for the integration with precedence.. like with the 4 expansions I got with the pbj bundle there seems to be a lot there, but yeah, I only got it yesterday..



Thanks. These type of tools take some time to discover, and experiment with, to figure out how best to use them. I will give the demos a try, and see how that goes. Since I have other good quality Alg. Reverbs already, I'm only interested in purchasing Breeze 2 if it sounds better, or offers a character that I really like and can't get it from my other Reverbs. Precedence is another option to using MIR-Pro, but I have no idea how good it is, or how it does the placement functionality. So, I will need to test the demos for a little while before making a decision to buy.


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 22, 2020)

@muziksculp :

I have Breeze2 together with Precedence and really like that combo.
To be more precise: Recently i demoed MIR Pro and very clearly prefered Breeze&Precedence.
(talking about my subjective opinion, just for the case...)

Without Precedence, i guess i still would prefer Nimbus/R4 as main reverb for orchestra, which i still use a lot.
(Actually, what i recently like doing is routing all orchestral stems - coming from B2&P to a bus with Nimbus inserted, set at around 20% wet)
However, i'm quite a reverb junkie and it's quite often that i also use lots of different reverbs.

So, if you want to try out Breeze, do it in combination with Precedence...


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> @muziksculp :
> 
> I have Breeze2 together with Precedence and really like that combo.
> To be more precise: Recently i demoed MIR Pro and very clearly prefered Breeze&Precedence.
> ...



@Living Fossil ,

Hi, and Thanks for your helpful feedback.

HAHA... I'm a Reverb junkie too 

Do you know what are the limitations of the demo versions of Breeze 2 and Precedence ?


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 22, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Do you know what are the limitation of the demo versions of Breeze 2 and Precedence ?



Not sure, i bought it about 10 min demo time... 
(however, getting to know it took me much longer)
But i guess there is no serious limitation.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> Not sure, i bought it about 10 min demo time...
> (however, getting to know it took me much longer)
> But i guess there is no serious limitation.



OK. Thanks


----------



## cqd (Apr 22, 2020)

I think you can only use 8 sources in the demo..


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2020)

cqd said:


> I think you can only use 8 sources in the demo..



Thanks. That's good enough, what about Breeze 2 demo ? is it full functionality but just for a limited amount of time ? or. .. ?


----------



## cqd (Apr 22, 2020)

Don't know..

@Living Fossil 
How do you find it's best to use the precedence breeze combination?..Do you just have everything in on breeze space, or do you use several?
Thanks..


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 22, 2020)

Breeze2 / Precedence user here, and I love this combo. My orchestral template has a vast majority of sample libraries from Orchestral Tools, and I'm using Breeze 2 & Precedence on every other instrument (meaning, NOT recorded in Teldex) to make them blend better.

Super easy to use if you stick to the presets (there are plenty and they are very well designed), yet incredibly complex if you want it to be. And extremely light on CPU


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 22, 2020)

cqd said:


> How do you find it's best to use the precedence breeze combination?..Do you just have everything in on breeze space, or do you use several?



If it's orchestral in a traditional way, usually there is one space.
However, one of the most important knobs – when combining different libs – is the one for the reverb volume in Breeze2. Without it, it's quite difficult to mix e.g. Spitfire Symphonic strings with VSL woods (or something else...)

In hybrid contexts, it's not necessarily one space, but rather different ones that support the qualities of the sound that are important to me. 
However: This may sound like heresy but i don't always want to create the impression that musicians play in one place 

And finally, there are lots of rather unconventional ways to use/abuse Precedence.
In the context of more electronic music i put it sometimes (on rare occasions) _after_ a reverb.


----------



## JEPA (Apr 22, 2020)

Breeze2 / Precedence user here also. It was a big step for my templates. I am still using Sonnox Reverb for ER and Tails to complement this bundle, and I can say I am set. I would like to get Altiverb for more cinematic spaces, but till yet am happy!


----------



## cqd (Apr 22, 2020)

Yeah, just moved that volume slider..that's more like what I was hoping for.. nice one..


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2020)

For those using Breeze with Precedence, how do you have them configured in your DAW ? i.e. you are sending to the reverb, but have precedence inserted on every instrument output ? or ...?


----------



## cqd (Apr 22, 2020)

No, you've to put them both as inserts on all channels..


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 22, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> For those using Breeze with Precedence, how do you have them configured in your DAW ? i.e. you are sending to the reverb, but have precedence inserted on every instrument output ? or ...?




In order to have an interaction you have to insert Breeze after Precedence and link both instances.
So Breeze will calculate the reverb in accordance to the Precedence settings.

You can insert it individually per instrument or e.g. route all woodwinds to a bus that has the combo inserted.
I use the latter mainly with the VSL woodwinds. (The wood instances have Waves S1 inserted that narrows the stereo field an makes the basic stereo imaging)


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2020)

cqd said:


> No, you've to put them both as inserts on all channels..





Living Fossil said:


> In order to have an interaction you have to insert Breeze after Precedence and link both instances.
> So Breeze will calculate the reverb in accordance to the Precedence settings.
> 
> You can insert it individually per instrument or e.g. route all woodwinds to a bus that has the combo inserted.
> I use the latter mainly with the VSL woodwinds. (The wood instances have Waves S1 inserted that narrows the stereo field an makes the imaging)



Thanks, I'm also guessing, one would create a preset for Breeze if it was tweaked to taste, and use it in all of the Breeze instances that are combined with Precedence for the various effects busses of the the instruments. i.e. for Woods, Brass, Strings, Perc, ..etc. 

Since these plug-ins are quite CPU efficient (As mentioned by some users), there shouldn't be too much of strain on the system CPU load.


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 22, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks, I'm also guessing, one would create a preset for Breeze if it was tweaked to taste, and use it in all of the Breeze instances that are combined with Precedence for the various effects busses of the the instruments. i.e. for Woods, Brass, Strings, Perc, ..etc.



You can create groups.
This way, if you change the hall in one instance, it immediately changes in all instances.
Which is super handy if you want to try out e.g. different halls.


----------



## cqd (Apr 22, 2020)

Do you not have to have them grouped to get them all in the one space?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2020)

My other option is to use MIR Pro, with Breeze, instead of Precedence, MIR Pro will be inserted on every instrument, or group, then I would just send to the Breeze FX Buss. MIR Pro will be for Placement in a stage, I can always reduce the amount of the IR in MIR Pro to be just a hint of the stage/hall acoustics for the early reflections, and use Breeze for more of the Reverb tail.


----------



## JEPA (Apr 22, 2020)

cqd said:


> Do you not have to have them grouped to get them all in the one space?


the grouping works inside Precedence. Your DAW-channel routing remains intact and have nothing to do with the Precedenc-Breeze2 routing.


----------



## cqd (Apr 22, 2020)

JEPA said:


> the grouping works inside Precedence. Your DAW-channel routing remains intact and have nothing to do with the Precedenc-Breeze2 routing.



Hey.. yeah, grouped in breeze I meant..I just set it up again there in another session..I used close mics on everything..hit group in precedence, and link and group in breeze.. I'll have to play around with it a bit more tomorrow..


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi,

I just wanted to Thank You all on this thread for the helpful feedback regarding my interest in 2C Audio's Breeze 2.5.

Well, I finally purchased both Breeze 2.5 and Precedence 1.5 bundle, it also came with 4 additional preset banks for Breeze 2.5 . So far I'm loving the way Breeze 2.5 sounds on anything I throw at it. I haven't experimented with Precedence yet, but I'm sure I will enjoy this duo effects in my projects.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 1, 2020)

It’s great to have so many excellent reverb options in software now. If you don’t like one, then there’s about 10-20 more to try out!

It feels good finding a reverb that makes your ears happy.


----------



## cqd (May 1, 2020)

Is anyone else finding that it's not saving properly?..I placed them in a template and positioned everything, but when I open it again, maybe 8 tracks are in position, but the rest are all in the one spot in the center..


----------



## maestro2be (May 1, 2020)

I don't remember the thread but someone else was saying the same thing recently in one of these Precedence threads.


----------



## JEPA (May 2, 2020)

I was saying that in that thread. You have to rename the instances with your own name, not letting the automatic name ID0001 or so for example. You have to rename for example Precedence instance as "timpani" and the linked Breeze the same, "timpani". So you can hold the names when you close and open the project. 
As far as I know @Andrew Souter haven't feedback any more about that since a while and the issue isn't fixed yet.
Here is the thread:




__





2CAudio Releases PBJ Spatial Mixing Environment, Precedence 1.5 & Breeze 2.5


4) A good suggestion for a future update I think. Thanks. Someone else requested a set of pre-made presets for common orchestral instrument locations. (BTW, I am peronsally NOT a huge fan of doing Violin1, Violin 2, Viola, Cello, Bass (left to right). I like the earlier method of: V1, VA...




vi-control.net


----------

